# My Horses Face



## AdamJumper (Aug 1, 2007)

hi all..

My horse is the thoroughbred on the left. (this is the only frontal pic i have on my comp at the moment.) Is it just me or is his face.. well... really skinny? I mean, is this a commmon thoroughbred trait because the horse next door in the pic is a thoroughbred also and he has a realllyyy broad forehead (well, it looks fatter in real life lol) :lol:


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

thoroughbreds can be so different from one to the other, I've had some that were really solid with big broad heads while others have been quite fine, I guess it comes down to there pedigree and to which characteristics are passed down.

Your horses head is much like my mares, so I wouldn't stress  
Sorry about the piccy, it's a bit old.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I think they both look really funny. Lol!


----------



## AdamJumper (Aug 1, 2007)

lol...


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

lol i know it's a common trate that tb's have, wow just be lucky that horses don't have pug faces


----------



## xxxMYSTYxxx (Aug 4, 2007)

yeah he does have a skinny head...my first horse was a tb gelding and he had a skinny head too


----------



## shkloof (Jul 27, 2007)

It does look on the thinner side... but I prefer it to a broader head.
He's very cute


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

I do not mind a skinny head, as long as the rest of their body is fine as well and not out of proportion.


----------



## Duskylove (Jul 3, 2007)

he's gorgeous *wipes drool off keeyboard* lol ! I love him haha probably because he reminds me of my ottb Dusky. She has a petite head too but I think that it looks good on them =]!


----------



## AdamJumper (Aug 1, 2007)

lol thanks! yep my horse is ottb too!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

He is very cute


----------



## ~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi, How are you's all goin today? :lol: 
Thoroughbreds are real funny you know, as frog said it depends on their pedigree ...... I have three TB and ALL of them have diffrent head shapes, one has a long and skinny head, the other has a short fat head and the other one has a long and fat. Its weird really..... :wink:


----------



## Christeena (Aug 11, 2007)

he looks adorable! I have ridden plenty of thoroughbreds that have really slender faces and i think it makes them look intelligent!


----------



## jpost (Aug 10, 2007)

I like his head. He looks refined...


----------



## Gold_Treasure (Aug 12, 2007)

Bella's Head is very skinny too. Most TB have skinny but not all.


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

His head is quite the same as my old Thoroughbred head.
heres a pic.

















Hes has a pretty face though.

-Bobbi


----------



## krazi_katie (Aug 23, 2007)

his head isnt overly skinny. His head is just perfect!

he is a very handsome TB


----------



## Gidget_Lvr101 (Sep 16, 2007)

you horse is so pretty. i love bay and chestnut/chocalate colored horses!


----------

